# I hate zucchini



## Cerise

*Zucchini & Summer Squash Ideas*

I love zucchini & (Summer) squash. Any new and fresh ideas/recipes to share?

I posted, and made, 

*Zucchini Carpaccio with Feta & Pine Nuts*
Zucchini Carpaccio with Feta and Pine Nuts Recipe - CHOW

On the to-do list:

*Zuchinni Stuffed with Ricotta Mousse*
Zucchini Boats with Ricotta-Basil Mousse Recipe | MyRecipes.com

Gordon Ramsay's *Ricotta-Stuffed Zucchini Rolls*
Ricotta-Stuffed Zucchini Rolls - Gordon Ramsay Recipe | Apple Pie, Patis, and Pâté Recipes


----------



## Katie H

Thanks, Cerise.  I'll have to look into those recipes.  We have zucchini stacked on the kitchen counter like cord wood and, besides putting some by, I'm always on the lookout for new ways to serve it.


----------



## Andy M.

Here is a stuffed roasted veggies recipe I use.  It list several veggies to stuff but you can certainly focus on your two squashes.

*Stuffed Vegetables*

    2 Ea            Portobello Mushrooms
  6-8 Ea            Button Mushrooms
  4 Ea            Zucchini
  3 Ea            Italian Peppers (cubanelles)
¼ C            Olive Oil
  1 Ea            Onion, diced
  3 Cl            Garlic, minced
  1 Lb            Ground Pork
  2½ Tb            Turkish Seasoning
  15 Oz            Canned Tomato
  1 C            Shredded Cheddar
¼ C            Grated Parmesan

  Preheat the oven to 375º F.

  Remove the stems and gills from the portobellos.  Save the stems for the stuffing.  
  Chop the button mushrooms for the stuffing.

  Cut three of the zucchini in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and reserve them for the stuffing.  Dice the fourth zucchini for the stuffing.  Cut the peppers in half length-wise and clean out the interiors.

  Place the prepared portobellos, zucchini and peppers on an oiled half-sheet pan and season with salt and pepper.  Spray or brush with oil.

  Heat the olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium high heat.

  Add the onions and garlic and sauté.  

  Add the ground pork and brown.  Drain off excess fat.

  Add the seasonings and the mushroom and zucchini saved for the stuffing and simmer for several minutes until the zucchini is soft.

  Add the canned tomatoes and break them up with a spoon or spatula.  Bring to a boil and simmer, uncovered, to cook off excess liquid (about 12-15 minutes).

  Turn off the heat and mix in the cheddar cheese.  Stuff the vegetables and sprinkle the Parmesan cheese on top of the stuffing.  Bake for 35-45 minutes.


----------



## CraigC

I make a casserole of layered zucchini, summer squash, onions sliced on a mandolin (really thin), crushed Ritz crackers, butter and S&P.

Butter a small casserole and coat with cracker meal (Ritz whizzed in the processor). I do 1/8" rounds of the squashes on the mandolin. Start builing layers of zucchini, summer squash, onions and cracker meal alternately, until you reach the top of the casserole, ending with cracker meal in a pretty thick layer. Add pats of butter on top. Cover and cook in 350 F oven until a tooth pick penetrates easily. Remove cover and crisp cracker meal top layer under the broiler.


----------



## Dawgluver

A timely thread, Cerise!

Zucchini bread with raisins, piccallili, chow-chow come to mind.  I wonder if subbing zukes for cukes in freezer pickles would work?  Thinly sliced zukes and onion (mandoline), sprinkle with salt, set aside for a few hours and let drain, rinse well.   Make syrup with sugar, vinegar, red pepper flakes and mustard seed, bring to boil.  Cool.  Pour over vegs.  Refrigerate or freeze in ziplocks.


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> A timely thread, Cerise!
> 
> Zucchini bread with raisins, piccallili, chow-chow come to mind.  I wonder if subbing zukes for cukes in freezer pickles would work?  Thinly sliced zukes and onion, (mandoline), sprinkle with salt, set aside for a few hours and let drain, rinse well.   Make syrup with sugar, vinegar, red pepper flakes and mustard seed, bring to boil.  Cool.  Pour over vegs.  Refrigerate or freeze in ziplocks.



Hey, Dawg...there's a recipe in an old Ball canning book for zucchini pickles.  I've made them and they are yummy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> Hey, Dawg...there's a recipe in an old Ball canning book for zucchini pickles.  I've made them and they are yummy!



Yes!  I've made them too!


----------



## Zhizara

CraigC said:


> I make a casserole of layered zucchini, summer squash, onions sliced on a mandolin (really thin), crushed Ritz crackers, butter and S&P.
> 
> Butter a small casserole and coat with cracker meal (Ritz whizzed in the processor). I do 1/8" rounds of the squashes on the mandolin. Start builing layers of zucchini, summer squash, onions and cracker meal alternately, until you reach the top of the casserole, ending with cracker meal in a pretty thick layer. Add pats of butter on top. Cover and cook in 350 F oven until a tooth pick penetrates easily. Remove cover and crisp cracker meal top layer under the broiler.



Thanks copied and printed out to try.  I love summer squash and Ritz crackers, but never tried them together.  Sounds delicious.


----------



## GotGarlic

I posted this one a few days ago: Grilled Stuffed Zucchini Boats


----------



## Cerise

CraigC said:


> I make a casserole of layered zucchini, summer squash, onions sliced on a mandolin (really thin), crushed Ritz crackers, butter and S&P.
> 
> Butter a small casserole and coat with cracker meal (Ritz whizzed in the processor). I do 1/8" rounds of the squashes on the mandolin. Start builing layers of zucchini, summer squash, onions and cracker meal alternately, until you reach the top of the casserole, ending with cracker meal in a pretty thick layer. Add pats of butter on top. Cover and cook in 350 F oven until a tooth pick penetrates easily. Remove cover and crisp cracker meal top layer under the broiler.


 
I'll bet this is as tasty as it is colorful.  (I'm thinking I might add some herbs & Parmesan cheese).  Saved! Thank you!


----------



## Cerise

Dawgluver said:


> A timely thread, Cerise!
> 
> Zucchini bread with raisins, piccallili, chow-chow come to mind. I wonder if subbing zukes for cukes in freezer pickles would work? Thinly sliced zukes and onion (mandoline), sprinkle with salt, set aside for a few hours and let drain, rinse well. Make syrup with sugar, vinegar, red pepper flakes and mustard seed, bring to boil. Cool. Pour over vegs. Refrigerate or freeze in ziplocks.


 
I think I've heard of picallili & chow chow, but have not tried either.  Do you have amounts on the syrup?  TIA  

You have given me an idea re zukes & cukes... I have a recipe for a Japanese cuke salad, I may use the zukes & cukes interchangably, or together.  Thank you, DL.


----------



## Cerise

Andy M. said:


> Here is a stuffed roasted veggies recipe I use. It list several veggies to stuff but you can certainly focus on your two squashes.
> 
> *Stuffed Vegetables*
> 
> 2 Ea Portobello Mushrooms
> 6-8 Ea Button Mushrooms
> 4 Ea Zucchini
> 3 Ea Italian Peppers (cubanelles)
> ¼ C Olive Oil
> 1 Ea Onion, diced
> 3 Cl Garlic, minced
> 1 Lb Ground Pork
> 2½ Tb Turkish Seasoning
> 15 Oz Canned Tomato
> 1 C Shredded Cheddar
> ¼ C Grated Parmesan
> 
> Preheat the oven to 375º F.
> 
> Remove the stems and gills from the portobellos. Save the stems for the stuffing.
> Chop the button mushrooms for the stuffing.
> 
> Cut three of the zucchini in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and reserve them for the stuffing. Dice the fourth zucchini for the stuffing. Cut the peppers in half length-wise and clean out the interiors.
> 
> Place the prepared portobellos, zucchini and peppers on an oiled half-sheet pan and season with salt and pepper. Spray or brush with oil.
> 
> Heat the olive oil in a large sauté pan over medium high heat.
> 
> Add the onions and garlic and sauté.
> 
> Add the ground pork and brown. Drain off excess fat.
> 
> Add the seasonings and the mushroom and zucchini saved for the stuffing and simmer for several minutes until the zucchini is soft.
> 
> Add the canned tomatoes and break them up with a spoon or spatula. Bring to a boil and simmer, uncovered, to cook off excess liquid (about 12-15 minutes).
> 
> Turn off the heat and mix in the cheddar cheese. Stuff the vegetables and sprinkle the Parmesan cheese on top of the stuffing. Bake for 35-45 minutes.


 
This sounds interesting.  I wouldn't have thought of pairiing pork w/ zucchini.  Will see if I can find Turkish seasoning (Zatar & Sumac?).  Thank you.


----------



## Cerise

Katie H said:


> Thanks, Cerise. I'll have to look into those recipes. We have zucchini stacked on the kitchen counter like cord wood and, besides putting some by, I'm always on the lookout for new ways to serve it.


 
I remembered your request and wanted to menton...

*Zucchini Pancakes with Tzatziki Sauce*:

Crispy Zucchini Pancakes with Cool Tzatziki Sauce | Parade.com


Zucchini-Feta Cheese Pancakes with Greek style Tzatziki sauce | Healthy Happy Beautiful by Natalie Glebova

Try a few, & if you like them, freeze a bunch for sides at a later time.

I also have a recipe for zucchini fries, if you're interested.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cerise said:
			
		

> I think I've heard of picallili & chow chow, but have not tried either.  Do you have amounts on the syrup?  TIA
> 
> You have given me an idea re zukes & cukes... I have a recipe for a Japanese cuke salad, I may use the zukes & cukes interchangably, or together.  Thank you, DL.



Twice as much sugar as vinegar.  I think.  I just throw things together and taste till I like it!   Oh, and a generous helping of celery seeds.   Rice wine vinegar is also very nice.

Finely minced red pepper (hot or mild) makes it pretty.


----------



## Cerise

Dawgluver said:


> Twice as much sugar as vinegar. I think. I just throw things together and taste till I like it! Oh, and a generous helping of celery seeds. Rice wine vinegar is also very nice.
> 
> Finely minced red pepper (hot or mild) makes it pretty.


 
Sounds very close to the Japanese cuke salad I had in mind.  Thank you, DL.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cerise said:
			
		

> Sounds very close to the Japanese cuke salad I had in mind.  Thank you, DL.



Thank you, Cerise!  Please let us know how it goes.  I haven't used zukes, just cukes.

Mine last forever, freezer or fridge.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Cerise said:


> I remembered your request and wanted to menton...
> 
> *Zucchini Pancakes with Tzatziki Sauce*:
> 
> Crispy Zucchini Pancakes with Cool Tzatziki Sauce | Parade.com
> 
> 
> Zucchini-Feta Cheese Pancakes with Greek style Tzatziki sauce | Healthy Happy Beautiful by Natalie Glebova
> 
> Try a few, & if you like them, freeze a bunch for sides at a later time.
> 
> I also have a recipe for zucchini fries, if you're interested.


++bookmark!!!


----------



## CWS4322

I bought a spirooli (sp) so I could make this (although I don't usually let the zucchini stack up--we grind zucchini for the dogs' veggies and I grate it put in the freezer for muffins in the winter):


Steven and Chris | Cleanse-Friendly Zucchini Pasta

One of my favorites is zucchini slaw with fresh French Tarragon:

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/RecipeController?language=EN&recipeType=1&action=recipe&recipeID=3833

Another is fritters with tomato sauce:

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/RecipeController?language=EN&recipeType=1&action=recipe&recipeID=4692

LCBO's Food and Drink magazine has 47 recipes that come up when you search on the ingredient "zucchini." Take a look:

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/Recipe...xSize=3&keyword=zucchini&yearissue=&seasonal=

(LCBO = Liquor Control Board Ontario)


----------



## taxlady

My mother-in-law quit growing zucchini because it produces too much. I remember one year when she was complaining about all the "little blimps".


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> My mother-in-law quit growing zucchini because it produces too much. I remember one year when she was complaining about all the "little blimps".


I restrict the number of plants to 5. And, I prefer to plant "yellow" zucchini--easier to see against the green leaves. I like to pick mine when they are about 7-8 inches long...no baseball bats for me. A friend grinds the big ones for mincemeat. I don't do mincemeat, but I could possibly get her recipe.


----------



## Claire

I think it is odd that I've never gotten summer squash to grow well, and I'm talking gardens in three very diverse areas.  

Summer squash make an excellent kimchee.

With zucchini (crookneck can be to seedy, not as firm), I like to julienne or slice very thin, then just toss with olive oil and angel hair pasta.

Very good in any stir-fry recipe (if you use recipes for stir-fry, never have myself).

My cousin's New Mexico green chili recipe calls for zucchini, tell me if you want it and I'll go looking. It freezes well.

I love any summer squash on the grill.  I just halve them lengthwise, then brush (or if there's a lot, put in a bowl and toss) with olive oil and your favorite seasonings (I like Cavendar's Greek for this).  I like mine firm, so I put them right over the flame, but if you like them mushier, slowly on the side.  I make what my mom calls "Claire's ratatouille" with them, eggplant, onion, and hopefully (not yet, here) fresh from the garden tomatoes.  It is almost more a salad that ratatouille.  Top with a little grated hard cheese.

The leftover vegs that you grilled are great tossed with pasta or rice, or in a salad with some crisp lettuce.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm unpacking some of my 1000 cookbooks. I came across an issue of Chatelaine magazine that has a recipe for a Country Vegetable Casserole that I have made many times. It uses leeks, cauliflower, zucchini, green/yellow peppers, and spinach (I used chard). I also used panko bread crumbs.

You can check out the recipe at:

http://food.chatelaine.com/Recipes/View/Country_vegetable_casserole

It can be served as a side or main dish. We tend to eat it as a main dish, it is quite filling.


----------



## CWS4322

There is also Turkish Yogurt-Zucchini Salad (Yogurtlu Kabak). Essentially you julienne the zucchini and simmer it in about 1 T of olive oil until the liquid evaporates. Let that cool. Mix a couple of cloves of garlic, a bit of EVOO, 1 cup or so of Greek yogurt (depends on how many zucchini you use--I usually do about 6 7-8 inch ones), some fresh mint, dill, lemon juice, S&P, add the zucchini, and let it chill for a few hours. You can add walnuts or other nuts if you wish. Serve it on lettuce or in a pita pocket.


----------



## LindaZ

I have a simple recipie for doing summer squash and zuccihni - Put 2 TBLS butter in a pan with a splash of olive oil and 1/4 tsp chopped garlic (I use the garlic in a jar) Slice your veggies thin, with an onion. Saute' all the veggies in the hot oil/garlic until just a little brown and serve.


----------



## kadesma

*Zucchini pineapple bread*

My mom used to make this for us. I love it and plan to start making some son-in-law has asked for it so I'm in With a mixer beat 3 eggs then add 1 c of veggie oil,2 c. sugar,2 Tea vanilla beat til thick and foamy Stir in 2 c. coarsely shredded zucchini and 1-8-1/4 can of well drained crushed pineapple. Combine 3 c.ups a/p flour 2,tea baking soda 1/2Tea baking powder 1-1/2 tea cinnamon, 3/4 tea. fresh grated nutmeg,and 1 c of chopped walnuts. Stir gently into zucchini mix just til blended.
Divide batter between 2 greased with pam 5x9 loaf pans Bake at 350 1 hour cool in pan about 10 min. then turn out bread onto wire racks to finish cooling provides 2 loaves
This is an old recipe so bear with me.
kades


----------



## Cerise

CWS4322 said:


> I bought a spirooli (sp) so I could make this (although I don't usually let the zucchini stack up--we grind zucchini for the dogs' veggies and I grate it put in the freezer for muffins in the winter):
> 
> 
> Steven and Chris | Cleanse-Friendly Zucchini Pasta
> 
> One of my favorites is zucchini slaw with fresh French Tarragon:
> 
> Recipe Details
> 
> Another is fritters with tomato sauce:
> 
> Recipe Details
> 
> LCBO's Food and Drink magazine has 47 recipes that come up when you search on the ingredient "zucchini." Take a look:
> 
> Recipe Search Results
> 
> (LCBO = Liquor Control Board Ontario)


 
Great links, CWS!

The zuke pasta looks Fab.

I especially like the zucchini sticks wrapped in prosciutto, rolled up in phyllo, w/ melted butter & sprinkled with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Cerise

LindaZ said:


> I have a simple recipie for doing summer squash and zuccihni - Put 2 TBLS butter in a pan with a splash of olive oil and 1/4 tsp chopped garlic (I use the garlic in a jar) Slice your veggies thin, with an onion. Saute' all the veggies in the hot oil/garlic until just a little brown and serve.


 
One of my faves too, Linda.  Great with pasta or cheese-filled ravioli.  Thank you.


----------



## CWS4322

Cerise said:


> Great links, CWS!
> 
> The zuke pasta looks Fab.
> 
> I especially like the zucchini sticks wrapped in prosciutto, rolled up in phyllo, w/ melted butter & sprinkled with Parmesan cheese.


The zuke pasta made me order the tool...and I'm drooling for our zuke to start so I can try both the pasta and the zuke sticks! The zuke soup recipe on the LCBO site looked tempting as well....


----------



## CWS4322

Still no zucchini here--we are in a level 2 drought, so the gardens are suffering. 

This recipe landed in my inbox this morning:

Patricia Wells' Zucchini Carpaccio with Avocado and Pistachios recipe from food52

I hope to give this a try this season.


----------



## Cerise

CWS4322 said:


> Still no zucchini here--we are in a level 2 drought, so the gardens are suffering.
> 
> This recipe landed in my inbox this morning:
> 
> Patricia Wells' Zucchini Carpaccio with Avocado and Pistachios recipe from food52
> 
> I hope to give this a try this season.


 
Sorry re the drought.  Hope you'll be rolling in zukes soon.

Very pretty & green   I've had zukes with walnuts & slivered almonds, but not tried pistachios.  Sounds interesting.

One of my go-tos - buttered toasted baguette(s), topped with grated zukes (tossed w/ Italian dressing).  Top with grated parmesan and/or shredded mozzarella.  Place under broiler to melt cheese.  Top with slivered almonds, and halved grape or cherry tomatoes.

Thank you for sharing all the ideas and zuke inspiration.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Zucchini & Broccoli Pesto*

Zucchini and Broccoli Pesto Spread or Dip 

450 Grams Broccoli
2 large zucchini peeled and diced finely 
45 grams Roquefort blue cheese
40 grams of French creamy style butter

Wash the veggies well and chop all very finely and place in a Food Processor. 

Place the cheese and butter at room temperature ...

Add some herbs if you wish ... 

Very tasty with Grossini bread sticks and / or crackers of choice.

Good Post.
Lots of fun ideas ...

*** note : many eggplant recipes are inter changeable with zucchini 

*** pizza, pasta ... 

Margaux.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Cerise said:


> One of my go-tos - buttered toasted baguette(s), topped with grated zukes (tossed w/ Italian dressing).  Top with grated parmesan and/or shredded mozzarella.  Place under broiler to melt cheese.  Top with slivered almonds, and halved grape or cherry tomatoes.


Sounds delicious!


----------



## kadesma

Zucchini  we like this and when you have zucchini coming out your ears its a god send. Hope you will enjoy it like we do.Melt 3 tab. of butter in a large skillet. Add 1-1/2 lbs of zucchini cut on the diagonal along with one onion cut in wedges, I like to chop the onion myself, but following instructions from my daughter one teas. crushed garlic,salt and pepper,to your taste.  fresh or dried basil  one teas.this all goes into a med hot skillet cover and cook til tender crisp about 5 min. Then turn into a shallow baking dish sprinkle with 6-7 oz of shredded jack or pepper jack cheese. Put under the broiler til cheese has melted. Eat while hot and enjoy.
kadesma


----------



## Cerise

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Sounds delicious!


 
Thank you, Greg 

(Pssssst.  Your mailbox if full.)


----------



## Luca Lazzari

*Zucchini & Summer Squash Ideas*

I hate them, really. I hate zucchini as much as I LOVE zucchini flowers.
I mean, to give them some fragrance, you really have to spice them up!
Can't stand this spineless veg 

Any advice? But I need some recipe which possibly uses less then 134 ingredients, and no nuts or seeds allowed...


----------



## justplainbill

Peel, split, remove seeds, stuff with a bread crumb - pork sausage meat mix.
Top with a tomato sauce and cheeses of your choice.
Bake in oven or in a covered pan on the stove top.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Luca, Buon Giorno,

I am a bit surprised ... However, we all have our likes & detestables ...

I love my zucchini sliced lengthwise in julienne strips, drizzled with fresh lemon & dredged in flour and fried in Olive Oil until golden crispy ... 

I detest: Soy in any format, pumpkin, yellow squash, and in all honesty, overcooked beef or fish / shellfish.

Zucchini is the only form of squash family I am fond of. 

Have fab August,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## justplainbill

Peel, shred outer portion, steam in 1 cup water with 1 - 2 tsp white vinegar.
Drain, reserving liquid.
Prepare 2 tablespoons of roux.
Add 150 ml sour cream.
Bring to desired degree of creaminess by adding reserved cooking liquid.
Add steamed zucchini and mix.
Refrigerate overnight.
Serve warmed or at room temperature.


----------



## Harry Cobean

Luca Lazzari said:


> I hate them, really. I hate zucchini
> Can't stand this spineless veg
> Any advice?  and no nuts allowed...


advice?yeah,don't eat them then....sorry just seen no nuts allowed....shouldn't have replied should i?!
seriously tho' luca i love courgettes/zucchini whatever they are called.we call the green ones courgettes & the yellow ones zucchini over here.i use a lot of baby veg in my recipe's so,if you can get them or grow them.pick them young/small & use them whole in curries,ratatouille etc.they have a crunch to them even after cooking.
one of the nicest condiments i've had was zucchini bottled in a brine/mild vinegar liquid with lots of pepper corns,mustard seeds & chilli in it.the zucchini had been split lengthways & the seeds scooped out....deelish!
i don't bottle anything up(probably noticed ) but i'm sure that there are loads of people on here,bolas for one,who could advise...hope that helps buddy


----------



## Caslon

Thinly sliced fried zucchini goes nicely with broiled or baked salmon.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

justplainbill said:


> Peel, split, remove seeds, stuff with a bread crumb - pork sausage meat mix.
> Top with a tomato sauce and cheeses of your choice.
> Bake in oven or in a covered pan on the stove top.



Ok, I'm starting love them...



justplainbill said:


> Peel, shred outer portion, steam in 1 cup water with 1 - 2 tsp white vinegar.
> Drain, reserving liquid.
> Prepare 2 tablespoons of roux.
> Add 150 ml sour cream.
> Bring to desired degree of creaminess by adding reserved cooking liquid.
> Add steamed zucchini and mix.
> Refrigerate overnight.
> Serve warmed or at room temperature.



This is tougher. I'll try it. Tougher part is waiting a whole night!

Thanks Justplainbill


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Margi Cintrano said:


> Luca, Buon Giorno,
> I am a bit surprised ... However, we all have our likes & detestables ...
> I love my zucchini sliced lengthwise in julienne strips, drizzled with fresh lemon & dredged in flour and fried in Olive Oil until golden crispy ...
> ...



Margi, thanks for this olive oil frying step, which really can rehabilitate quite everything!


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Caslon said:


> Thinly sliced fried zucchini goes nicely with broiled or baked salmon.



Thanks Caslon, this is a nice and clean idea! And since I'm trying to prepare some fish meatballs today, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Harry Cobean said:


> advice?yeah,don't eat them then....sorry just seen no nuts allowed....shouldn't have replied should i?!



Yes, and me, I should not even start the thread...


----------



## Harry Cobean

Luca Lazzari said:


> Yes, and me, I should not even start the thread...


i regret starting them too sometimes luca....but it's all good fun


----------



## Aunt Bea

Try making a gratin.

Thinly slice 3 or 4 small zucchini and place them in a shallow baking dish, drizzle them with olive oil and top with the following mixture.  

1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup bread crumbs
1 t dried oregano
1 T olive oil
salt, pepper

Mix until it resembles damp sand.

Bake at 400 for 45 minutes to an hour, until the zucchini tests done using a sharp knife.

I sometimes add a little onion, green pepper or sliced tomato.  It depends on what I find in the refrigerator.


----------



## Rocklobster

Kalyn's Kitchen: Recipe for Zucchini Bake with Feta and Thyme


----------



## CWS4322

Luca, there was a thread on zucchini/summer squash in July. I think that was when you were busy attending to life. Here's the link again in case you missed it:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/zucchini-and-summer-squash-ideas-80178.html

I am partial to zucchini slaw:

Recipe Details


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322 said:


> Luca, there was a thread on zucchini/summer squash in July. I think that was *when you were busy attending to life*
> ...



I love the internet, and I love this forum.
And if I'm back, not only on DC I mean, you friends surely helped me a LOT.

Now I can say I LOVE zucchini


----------



## CWS4322

Luca Lazzari said:


> I love the internet, and I love this forum.
> And if I'm back, not only on DC I mean, you friends surely helped me a LOT.
> 
> Now I can say I LOVE zucchini


You can always chop them up and add them to your tomato-based sauces you make for pasta.


----------



## Hoot

Luca, you can also try this...
Slice the zuchinni (either medallions or lengthwise), dip in milk or egg wash, dredge in corn meal mixed with Old Bay seasoning, deep fry till golden. Salt to taste.
Now a word about Old Bay seasoning. It is a blend of spices that is mighty good on a wide variety of dishes.  Old Bay Seasoning

It may or not be available on your side of the Big Wash. You can make a reasonable facsimile with these ingredients:

1 tablespoon ground bay leaves
2 1/2 teaspoons celery salt
1 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons black pepper
3/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon red pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground mace
1/4 teaspoon ground cardamom

Old Bay is good on most everything....'cept maybe ice cream.


----------



## letscook

Even people that hate zucchini love this casserole.
I made this for a  get together and one person called me wanted the recipe and couldn't believe she ate zucchini.
*Zucchini Casserole

*Saute Together until softened and then remove from heat
6 cups thin sliced zucchini
1 cup chopped onions
1 stick of butter (or margerine)
Add to vegtable mixture :
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup as is from can 
(cream of celery, cream of chicken will work also)
1 cup shredded sharp cheese (Xtra sharp good also ) 
Mix together (not according to pkg directions)
stove top stuffing mix for chicken or turkey and the seasoning pkg together. 
(nothing else - you are just using the dry bread and sesonings)
Note: Depending on if you buy stove top brand or a store brand the seaoning package might already be mix in 
place 1/2 of the stuffing mix in bottom of a casserole dish or baking dish
add the vegtable mixture
top with remaining stuffing mixture
Bake 350 20 - 30 min uncovered


----------



## CharlieD

Zucchini Spread, a.k.a. Zucchini Caviar. 

Ingredients:
Zucchini – 1.5 kilogram that is about 3 pounds, I would scoop the seeds if they are really big
Tomato paste – 140 gram, about 5 ounces
Onions – 2
Vinegar – 1-2 table spoon
Salt – 1 tea spoon
Ground black pepper – ½ tea spoon
Sugar – 1 tea spoon
Oil – 100 gram, about 3.5 ounces. 

Zucchini, peel, slice, and bake for about 20 minutes at 350 or so.
Chop them up pretty finally (no not finally, you know in small pieces, however it is spelled, “Word” keeps changing my spelling, darn), I say use food processor or meat grinder, whatever is easiest. Personally I would use meat grinder, it is the perfect consistency for the spread. 
Dice the onions and sauté till just lightly golden brown.
 Add tomato paste and mix, add chopped zucchini and sauté for about 20 minutes mixing every once in a while. Add vinegar and seasoning, you can use your own seasoning, I for one do not use black pepper on anything, or almost never, and I would also add paprika. Mix well, let it cool. Serve at room temperature.


----------



## silentmeow

CharlieD, this sound good!  I'm going to try this when it stops raining and I can pick some squash.


----------



## CharlieD

here is the link to Russian site witht his recipe. Buy everybody I know make this spread. Use this to look at the pictures, it will be helpful.

Ð’Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾ÐºÑƒÐ»Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ�.Ñ€Ñ„ - Ð*ÐµÑ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¸ Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾-Ñ€ÐµÑ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ‚Ñ‹ - Ð˜ÐºÑ€Ð° Â*Ð¸Ð· ÐºÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ‡ÐºÐ¾Ð²

It looks goofy, but link works.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Margi Cintrano said:


> I love my zucchini sliced lengthwise in julienne strips, drizzled with fresh lemon & dredged in flour and fried in Olive Oil until golden crispy ...


I like zucchini fried, too. I actually cut them in thick coin shaped slices, batter fry in oil until crispy, and dip in marinara sauce.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh, yeah, I forgot to say that this is the only way I eat Zucchini, I hate them otherwise, so Luka, you might want to try this.


----------



## GrillingFool

Green zucchini is fantastic sliced thinly and sauteed in a bit
of butter, salt and garlic.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zucchini boats are a very popular appetizer a Mexican friend serves in his restaurant.  Young zukes cut in half and scooped out, filled with a finger of cream cheese, sprinkled with grated parm, ladeled with tomato sauce, and baked.  They're nice and gooey.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CharlieD said:


> here is the link to Russian site witht his recipe. Buy everybody I know make this spread. Use this to look at the pictures, it will be helpful.
> 
> Ð’Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾ÐºÑƒÐ»Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ�.Ñ€Ñ„ - Ð*ÐµÑ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¸ Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾-Ñ€ÐµÑ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ‚Ñ‹ - Ð˜ÐºÑ€Ð° Â*Ð¸Ð· ÐºÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ‡ÐºÐ¾Ð²
> 
> It looks goofy, but link works.



Nice video! Only words I understood are "tomatni paste" AHAhHAhahAh


----------



## CharlieD

Luca Lazzari said:


> Nice video! Only words I understood are "tomatni paste" AHAhHAhahAh


 
, Well it is verymuch self explanatory. No words really needed.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Luca:  Melanzane e Zucchini*

  Thank you for your lovely note ...

I wanted to add that almost any recipe that you prepare with eggplant, you can add zucchini ...

1) tomato sauce with eggplant, zucchini, tomatoes, garlic, leek, or onion, or spring onion, Italian spices ...  
2) Pasta alla Norma ( fabulous Palermo, Sicilian dish )
3) Fried Zucchini and Fried Eggplant
4) Zucchini Fritters: oval or round shaped fried grated zucchini with eggplant, bread crumbs, and the ingredients one would use to make a meatball ... 
5) braised under oven broiler with Modena: zucchini, eggplant, tomato, leek, onion, carrot, and any other veggies one likes
6) besschamella or bechamel: similar to cauliflower or broccoli, use match stick lengthwise sliced zucchini and bake with a lovely besschamella on top in oven ... Combine with another veggie that u do really like ...
7) Pisto Manchego: onion, garlic, tomato, bell pep red, bell pep green, zucchini and eggplant puréed and served with an Egg on Top and crusty great bread for dipping ... 

All my best,
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Courgette polpette recipe - Channel4 - 4Food

This is my fave recipe with courgettes little lovely balls of cheesy loveliness.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CharlieD said:


> , Well it is verymuch self explanatory. No words really needed.



Absolutely! And you don't even need to watch the video, thanks to all the pix in the text. Is just that I love the sound of Russian language, I'm serious. And now let's find those Leningrad Cowboys/Red Army Choir Kalinka video!


----------



## Josie1945

Luca,
I totally agree with your first opinion of Zucchini.I find them tasteless
I know I can add flavor to them (But Why) Love Yellow squash.

Josie


----------



## CharlieD

Luca Lazzari said:


> Absolutely! And you don't even need to watch the video, thanks to all the pix in the text. Is just that I love the sound of Russian language, I'm serious. And now let's find those Leningrad Cowboys/Red Army Choir Kalinka video!


 
Off topic:
Aha, I see, and I love Italian. The Italian singers, back in the day, were very popular in Russia/Soviet Union. They were more popular than any American or even British rock bands. And when I spent, oh about, half a year in Italy I picked up some Italian, of course I cannot remember a word now, but I still love it.


----------



## Cerise

CWS4322 said:


> Luca, there was a thread on zucchini/summer squash in July. I think that was when you were busy attending to life. Here's the link again in case you missed it:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/zucchini-and-summer-squash-ideas-80178.html ...


 
^^^ What CWS said.

Do you like potato pancakes? You can make zucchini pancakes (& add shredded potatoes, grated parmesan, & onions to the mix, if you like). Shred the zukes (& potatoes) & drain. Add a beaten egg, bread crumbs (cheese & chopped onions). Fry in hot oil on both sides.

Since that thread, I found an interesting recipe for zucchini stuffed w/ little meatballs. (I would top it with tomato sauce and grated parm or mozzarella, instead of tomato soup.) I also like that the zuke is added to the meatballs. (You could make zuke meatballs & serve w/ spaghetti.)

Meatball Stuffed Zucchini Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## CharlieD

That is true, zucchini pancakes are good, but so is everything else fried.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Josie1945 said:


> Luca,
> I totally agree with your first opinion of Zucchini.I find them tasteless
> ...



 Yes!


----------



## Cerise

CharlieD said:


> That is true, zucchini pancakes are good, but *so is everything else fried*.


 
I'm glad I found something we can both finally agree on (in a half arse way).  lf you don't behave young man, I'll show up at your door w/ poached salmon & cold tomato vodka soup - just to hear you kvetch.


----------



## Cerise

Sometimes, when someone dislikes a certain ingredient, no matter how many different ways it is prepared, they still may not care for it. But, I'm always up for a challenge ;-)

How about a vegetable (zucchini, carrots, mushrooms, etc.) Lasagna, w/ bechamel sauce & freshly-grated nutmeg:

Zucchini Lasagna | Williams-Sonoma

Or, a White Pizza w/ zucchini.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zukes are one of those vegs like onions, you can bury if finely shredded, in just about anything.  Except dirt.  Then you'll just end up with more zukes.


----------



## Rocklobster

I enjoy them when they are small, about eight inches long. I slice them lengthways, marinate them cut side down in olive oil and balsamic, garlic and herbs, then grill them on the bbq....


----------



## CWS4322

Cerise said:


> ^^^ What CWS said.
> 
> Do you like potato pancakes? You can make zucchini pancakes (& add shredded potatoes, grated parmesan, & onions to the mix, if you like). Shred the zukes (& potatoes) & drain. Add a beaten egg, bread crumbs (cheese & chopped onions). Fry in hot oil on both sides.
> 
> Since that thread, I found an interesting recipe for zucchini stuffed w/ little meatballs. (I would top it with tomato sauce and grated parm or mozzarella, instead of tomato soup.) I also like that the zuke is added to the meatballs. (You could make zuke meatballs & serve w/ spaghetti.)
> 
> Meatball Stuffed Zucchini Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


I've made a number of zucchini fritters:

Greek Tomato and Zucchini Fritters | Cooking With Michele®

I've also made zucchini fritters topped with a homemade tomato sauce (one that I ran through the food mill so it was not chunky).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Aunt Bea said:


> Try making a gratin.
> 
> Thinly slice 3 or 4 small zucchini and place them in a shallow baking dish, drizzle them with olive oil and top with the following mixture.
> 
> 1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 1/4 cup bread crumbs
> 1 t dried oregano
> 1 T olive oil
> salt, pepper
> 
> Mix until it resembles damp sand.
> 
> Bake at 400 for 45 minutes to an hour, until the zucchini tests done using a sharp knife.
> 
> I sometimes add a little onion, green pepper or sliced tomato.  It depends on what I find in the refrigerator.



I do much the same thing, but I do it when I get really huge zucchini. I scoop out the middle and fill them with a mixture that is very similar to your recipe, and then bake same way.



Steve Kroll said:


> I like zucchini fried, too. I actually cut them in thick coin shaped slices, batter fry in oil until crispy, and dip in marinara sauce.



I'm a sucker for any battered fried zucchini. I'll add them to the restaurant order if anybody else is willing to eat them too.



Cerise said:


> ^^^ What CWS said.
> 
> Do you like potato pancakes? You can make zucchini pancakes (& add shredded potatoes, grated parmesan, & onions to the mix, if you like). Shred the zukes (& potatoes) & drain. Add a beaten egg, bread crumbs (cheese & chopped onions). Fry in hot oil on both sides.
> 
> Since that thread, I found an interesting recipe for zucchini stuffed w/ little meatballs. (I would top it with tomato sauce and grated parm or mozzarella, instead of tomato soup.) I also like that the zuke is added to the meatballs. (You could make zuke meatballs & serve w/ spaghetti.)
> 
> Meatball Stuffed Zucchini Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes



I really like zucchini pancakes. Unfortunately I think I lost/forgot my recipe.



CWS4322 said:


> I've made a number of zucchini fritters:
> 
> Greek Tomato and Zucchini Fritters | Cooking With Michele®
> 
> I've also made zucchini fritters topped with a homemade tomato sauce (one that I ran through the food mill so it was not chunky).



Sounds good!


----------



## CharlieD

Cerise said:


> I'm glad I found something we can both finally agree on (in a half arse way).  lf you don't behave young man, I'll show up at your door w/ poached salmon & cold tomato vodka soup - just to hear you kvetch.


Ok,ok, first of all I had no idea we disagree about something, second of all zucchini pancakes are good. Even my wife likes them. You are welcome to show up but not with a poached salmon, that is the worst waiste of fish.


----------



## Souvlaki

ZUCCHINI SAUCE

INGREDIENTS:

1 large or 2 small zucchini (up to 250 gr.)

1 egg-hard boiled

1 clove of garlic

4 teaspoons olive oil

1/2 teaspoon salt

dried ground pepper

3 leaves of fresh mint

Wash, pill the zucchini. Cut it in cubes and boil it for 5 minutes. Drain it well. Put everything in a blender or food processor. Pour it in a saucer and put in in the refrigerator.

Serve it cold with any pasta dish, or just dip your roasted bread in it.


----------



## Addie

I too hate the green zucchini, but love the yellow summer squash. I love to slice it after washing it, and saute in butter.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

Nooooooo, poor me! I forgot my favorite zucchini family recipe! 
I need to eat more vegs and fish to pump up my central nervous system 

And THANKS A LOT for all the support and recipes. Need to summarize them on my PC, in a new folder titled "I LOVE ZUCCHINI" 

It's a Piedmontese recipe (my father's family came from Piedmont), "zucchine in carpione", similar to Veneto region "zucchine on saor" and Naples' "zucchine a scapece".
I have to look for the 3 precise recipes, however more or less you cut and fry zucchini, then let them cool down, then you marinate them with wine vinegar and let them rest.They keep well, you can eat them after 1 day or 2.


----------



## silentmeow

CharlieD said:


> here is the link to Russian site witht his recipe. Buy everybody I know make this spread. Use this to look at the pictures, it will be helpful.
> 
> Ð’Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾ÐºÑƒÐ»Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ�.Ñ€Ñ„ - Ð*ÐµÑ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¸ Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾-Ñ€ÐµÑ†ÐµÐ¿Ñ‚Ñ‹ - Ð˜ÐºÑ€Ð° Â*Ð¸Ð· ÐºÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ‡ÐºÐ¾Ð²
> 
> It looks goofy, but link works.


 

Wish I could read Russian!  The photos were great but that cake on the lower left.....well that's to die for! thanks.


----------



## CharlieD

silentmeow said:


> Wish I could read Russian! The photos were great but that cake on the lower left.....well that's to die for! thanks.


 
Is this the one? http://www.videoculinary.ru/торты-и-пирожные/286419-tort-legkiy.html


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Souvlaki: Love your Zucchini Dip; Crudities & Grossini*

This is marvelous ... I am going to serve this as a Merienda, which is a cocktail hour 17.00 to 19.00 hours ( 5pm to 7pm ) in Spain  and Italia ...

This dip shall work wonderfully with home made Grossini bread sticks which I posted back in March ...

Thanks for foto and recipe ...

Margi.


----------



## silentmeow

CharlieD said:


> Is this the one? Видеокулинария.рф - Рецепты и видео-рецепты - Видеокулинария.рф - Рецепты и видео-рецепты


 

That would be the one.  Much to beautiful to eat!  I've decorated with pansies, grape leaves and other edibles but nothing matches that cake.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Charlie,

Divine looking cake ... and decorative touches ... 

Thanks for posting,
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

*Zucchine in carpione, Piedmont style*

I'm not giving precise amounts here, just a couple of words: 1) zucchini need to be fresh, small and greenishly brilliant, you need more skin then pulp; 2) don't skimp on wine vinegar, which is the key ingredient of any carpione recipe, be it zucchini, fish, eels or anything else.
First of all, cut the zucchini in half, lengthwise, then cut each half in pieces, but not too small. And the pieces must be all of the same size (more or less...).
Then fry the zucchini. Use very hot olive oil, and don't put too much zucchini pieces at the same time in the pan, take your time and make them nicely golden and fried. Drain them, salt them, then put them in pyrex transparent, rectangular dish, alternating them with peeled garlic cloves and fresh sage leaves.
Reheat the oil used to fry the zucchini, if needed add some more; when it's hot, pour in the wine vinegar (red or white). When the vinegar is boiling, take the pan off the fire, then pour the oil/vinegar mix on the zucchini, in their dish. Let them cool, put them in the fridge. Keep them in the fridge for almost 24 hours, then you can eat them, cold.

A final note: I never made them, so this is not a recipe I tried and tested. Maybe next week I'll give it a go. Stay tuned...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Luca,

Sounds like a lovely low cal snack ... Thanks for posting ...

I had posted two recipes when I first joined D.C. that may interest you; one is a Short Pasta & Shrimp stuffed in a zucchini ( pasta section ) and the other is zucchini fritters, in the Vegetable section --- look like meatballs however, they are made from grated zucchini, bread crumbs, spices etc. They are quite tasty and would be lovely with a selection of salsitas or dips ...

Have wonderful August.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Luca Lazzari said:


> Margi, thanks for this olive oil frying step, which really can rehabilitate quite everything!


 
Try mixing grated parm with some flour, and fry. Yum.


----------



## zfranca

Luca Lazzari said:


> I hate them, really. I hate zucchini as much as I LOVE zucchini flowers.
> I mean, to give them some fragrance, you really have to spice them up!
> Can't stand this spineless veg
> 
> Any advice? But I need some recipe which possibly uses less then 134 ingredients, and no nuts or seeds allowed...


Luca, here's a recipe that might change your mind:

                     Lasagna rolls with prosciutto and zucchini  
  A different way to prepare the classic lasagne

  Ingredients:
          6
         Lasagna strip De Cecco
             2 lbs
         Small zucchini
             2 TBSP
         Chopped parsley
             ¼ cup
         Olive oil
             1 
         Clove of garlic (pressed)
             1 tsp
         salt
             6
         Slices of prosciutto or ham.
             1 cup
         Prepared béchamel sauce (page..)
             8 oz
         Provolone cheese or buffalo mozzarella (shredded)
             2 TBSP
         Grated parmesan cheese
   Oil and salt for boiling lasagne
        Directions:
1.  Bring a large pot of water to boil, add salt and 1 TBS of oil. Cook lasagna strips for 6 minutes, Remove and spread on a towel to cool. Once cooked, the lasagna strips will measure 10x51/2 inch. You may use a different brand or make your own pasta. However the quantities listed are for this size of pasta. If your lasagna strips are smaller or larger, please adjust the quantities accordingly.               
2.  






Dice zucchini finely (brunoise). If you are using large zucchini, discard the central white part. You should obtain 4 cups.
3.  In a very large sauté pan heat oil with chopped parsley and press garlic directly into the pan. Add diced zucchini and salt to your taste and bring heat to high, stirring frequently. Cook for 7 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool. If you do not have a large frying pan, cook the zucchini in two butches. We want the zucchini to maintain a crisp and not mushy consistency.
4.Spread 2 TBSP of béchamel sauce over each lasagna strip (reserve remain for final assembly), then a slice of prosciutto, ½ cup of cooked zucchini, and  shredded cheese..
5.  Roll it in jelly roll fashion, wrap it in aluminum foil and freeze for about ½ hour to stiffen. If you plan this recipe for later use, just keep the rolls frozen.
6.  If you are using pre-frozen rolls, take them out of the freezer several hours before your dinner preparation, so you can easily cut them crosswise into four pieces.
7. Preheat oven to 450 [FONT=&quot]°[/FONT] F.
Using the remaining béchamel: lightly cover the bottom of a baking dish of your choice suitable for serving at the table. Arrange lasagna rolls into it, spread remaining béchamel sauce and parmesan cheese over the top. Bake until golden brown on top (about 20 minutes). If you have a broiler you might broil for a few minutes.
*SERVES 6*.​


----------



## chopper

Ok, when I have grown zucchini, I've ended up with lots!!!  After having it a few times I got tired of it (all of the ideas here are great!). Anyway, after making all of my friend's take home a zucchini, I would make chocolate zucchini cake. Lots of recipes on line. Some have nuts, but it is still good without the nuts. Hubby (who does NOT eat green things at all) will eat the cake. It also freezes well.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

zfranca said:


> Luca, here's a recipe that might change your mind:
> ...



That's beautiful! It looks like the _rosette_, which are one of the favorite recipes at my fiancé home, but they don't put any vegs in.
Next time they'll do rosette, I'll try to make some of them with zucchini.

Thanks


----------



## CWS4322

Luca--the trick to growing zucchini is to plant fewer plants than you think you'll need. I limit the DH to 5 plants. The other trick is to harvest when they are SMALL. I plant the yellow variety for one reason: you can see the fruit more easily and don't end up with baseball bats, err, zucchini. I trade eggs, and when I can, veggies with a gentleman in exchange for firewood. He came to get his bounty yesterday and brought me a "club-sized" zucchini. I made zucchini pasta (Steven and Chris | Cleanse-Friendly Zucchini Pasta) last night (that used 1/4 of it), zucchini fritters for lunch (that was another 1/4). I'm still working on the rest of it.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322;1178979...
I hope he doesn't bring me another one in 2 weeks when he comes to get his bounty again
...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> ROTFL
> 
> And many thanks for the pasta recipe, it looks very tasty


----------



## CWS4322

Luca Lazzari said:


> ROTFL
> 
> And many thanks for the pasta recipe, it looks very tasty


It is. I added shrimp, green beans, and avocados, skipped the olives. I used pesto I made with Swiss Chard, and added some grated parm. I had made tomato puree earlier yesterday, the next time I make it (and I'm sure there will be a next time), I'm going to use a red sauce based on the puree. I bought my spirolli just so I could make this recipe. It is so much fun to make "noodles" from veggies.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322 said:


> It is. I added shrimp, green beans, and avocados, skipped the olives. I used pesto I made with Swiss Chard, and added some grated parm. I had made tomato puree earlier yesterday, the next time I make it (and I'm sure there will be a next time), I'm going to use a red sauce based on the puree. I bought my spirolli just so I could make this recipe. It is so much fun to make "noodles" from veggies.



Ok for shrimps, but I don't like avocados and will NEVER skip the olives 
And I'll have to cut my zucchini with a knife, I suppose, I don't have this "spirooli" thing. This will surely increase my hatred against zucchini.


----------



## CWS4322

Luca Lazzari said:


> Ok for shrimps, but I don't like avocados and will NEVER skip the olives
> And I'll have to cut my zucchini with a knife, I suppose, I don't have this "spirooli" thing. This will surely increase my hatred against zucchini.


I skipped the olives because I didn't have any in the house and was too lazy to go out just for olives. Without a spirolli, I'd probably use a grater (grating the long-side, not the short-side of the zuke) instead of a knife, but I'm basically lazy--if I can get a tool to do the job, that's my choice.


----------



## Luca Lazzari

CWS4322 said:


> I skipped the olives because I didn't have any in the house and was too lazy to go out just for olives. Without a spirolli, I'd probably use a grater (grating the long-side, not the short-side of the zuke) instead of a knife, but I'm basically lazy--if I can get a tool to do the job, that's my choice.



I agree. I'll try the grater, thanks.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm bumping this thread because I am trying to come up with ways to freeze/use frozen zucchini that does not involve bread, muffins, or cake. (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/zucchini-slaw-can-i-freeze-this-86762.html)

For the grated zucchini, besides what I've done with it in the past, I've come up with:

Zucchini Ricotta Gnocchi Recipe | Yummly

And, zucchini pesto before it goes in the freezer:

Zucchini Pesto with Linguini

And zucchini pasta from the grated zucchini (I can either make the pasta and dry it, or use the grated zucchini sometime later, drain it well, and make the pasta then). That's a recipe from one of my pasta cookbooks.

And, I'm going to make zucchini "spaghetti" with my toy that does that (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1178979). That should clear the counter of the zucchini (although more is arriving Sunday from the farm). But I might have a break from "putting up food for the winter" tomorrow.

"Might" make a batch or two of zucchini muffins during the winter, we'll see.


----------



## Gravy Queen

CWS I have been eating lots of courgette spaghetti recently I have a nifty little gadget to make it with, I love it .


----------



## CWS4322

Gravy Queen said:


> CWS I have been eating lots of courgette spaghetti recently I have a nifty little gadget to make it with, I love it .


I too love that "toy." I wait all year to use it on zucchini.


----------



## Rocklobster

CWS4322 said:


> I'm bumping this thread because I am trying to come up with ways to freeze/use frozen zucchini that does not involve bread, muffins, or cake. (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/zucchini-slaw-can-i-freeze-this-86762.html)
> 
> For the grated zucchini, besides what I've done with it in the past, I've come up with:
> 
> Zucchini Ricotta Gnocchi Recipe | Yummly
> 
> And, zucchini pesto before it goes in the freezer:
> 
> Zucchini Pesto with Linguini
> 
> And zucchini pasta from the grated zucchini (I can either make the pasta and dry it, or use the grated zucchini sometime later, drain it well, and make the pasta then). That's a recipe from one of my pasta cookbooks.
> 
> And, I'm going to make zucchini "spaghetti" with my toy that does that (http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1178979). That should clear the counter of the zucchini (although more is arriving Sunday from the farm). But I might have a break from "putting up food for the winter" tomorrow.
> 
> "Might" make a batch or two of zucchini muffins during the winter, we'll see.


  Substitute zucchini for carrots when making carrot cake...

Can't you just shred it and freeze it in bags for future use?


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> Substitute zucchini for carrots when making carrot cake...
> 
> Can't you just shred it and freeze it in bags for future use?


Yes, but I still have to come up with some other ways to use it. I don't eat sweets, so baked goods are out and I make my spaghetti sauce "ready to go" so have to remember to add the zucchini. I've brought the dehydrator up and am making zucchini chips this weekend.

Dehydrating Zucchini and Summer Squash (Chips and Shredded)

I prefer to have as much "ready made" stuff instead of raw ingredients in the freezer. Soups, mixed veggie bags, etc.


----------



## Dawgluver

I saw this on FB, I would think they would freeze well:

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/07/zucchini-tots.html

There are also some other interesting zucchini recipes on the site.


----------



## Zhizara

Here's what I like to make with zucchini:

Yellow squash
Zucchini
Roasted red peppers
onion

All sliced. 

Cook in garlic butter.  Go ahead and smash some big cloves of garlic, you know you want to.  *be careful!*

Keep it on low, covered until squash are to your liking.  I stir every 15 minutes.  It depends on how big the slices are.
.
Delicious to poach some fish in.  I'm getting so that I have some in the freezer, or else I make more.  It freezes well and those garlic cloves get really tender if you're careful not to burn them.

I did that last night and thawed the talapia filets in the garlic butter; seasoned the fish with dill and garlic powder too.  I served it with the squash medley plus a side of chop suey.  Mmmmmm!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Here's what I like to make with zucchini:
> 
> Yellow squash
> Zucchini
> Roasted red peppers
> onion
> 
> All sliced.
> 
> Cook in garlic butter.  Go ahead and smash some big cloves of garlic, you know you want to.  *be careful!*
> 
> Keep it on low, covered until squash are to your liking.  I stir every 15 minutes.  It depends on how big the slices are.
> .
> Delicious to poach some fish in.  I'm getting so that I have some in the freezer, or else I make more.  It freezes well and those garlic cloves get really tender if you're careful not to burn them.
> 
> I did that last night and thawed the talapia filets in the garlic butter; seasoned the fish with dill and garlic powder too.  I served it with the squash medley plus a side of chop suey.  Mmmmmm!



I do about the same thing in a covered frying pan, when the squash is tender I melt some grated cheddar cheese over it.  I have also done it with some sausage crumbles added.

I am going to give the fish a try and maybe even a half dozen shrimp tossed into that squash and garlic butter!


----------



## Zhizara

I poach fish in it.  seasoned with more garlic (powder) and dill or thyme.  _Very good!_


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I make a zucchini casserole. Before baking I pour the zucchini batter into individual baking dishes, bread crumbs on top, then freeze them.

Later, thaw and bake. Works well for me.


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks. I do all kinds of things with fresh zucchini, the problem is that the garden produces  enough to feed a small village, so I have zucchini, etc., that either (a) gets eaten fresh, (b) gets ground for the dogs, (c) is given to the chickens, or (d) is frozen and put in one of the nine freezers we have. I'm not talking about a few zucchini here, I am talking about 20-30 every 3-4 days for about 6 weeks. Add that to the tomatoes from 300+ plants, 600 ft rows of sweet corn, 400 ft rows of beans, etc., and you might start to get the picture as to why I need to know what I can do with the frozen stuff. I know what I can make daily with the fresh stuff.


----------



## menumaker

See if this appeals, If you don't want nuts or seeds then add some crispy sliced onion perhaps or some of your supurb dry Ham 
Savoury Zucchini Bread Recipes | Ricardo


----------



## CWS4322

menumaker said:


> See if this appeals, If you don't want nuts or seeds then add some crispy sliced onion perhaps or some of your supurb dry Ham
> Savoury Zucchini Bread Recipes | Ricardo



Thanks, menumaker! I like Ricardo's recipes and that recipe I could see making into biscuits as well! I've filed it for one to try with the grated frozen zucchini (and fresh zucchini). 

As I said, I'm not talking about 20-30 zucchini, I'm talking about 120+ zucchini in addition to what I can handle eating fresh, the girls can handle, and the dog! I do not like to pick them after a certain size, the smaller the better, IMO.


----------



## CWS4322

The dehydrated zucchini chips are very tasty. I don't see these making it to storage.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks. I do all kinds of things with fresh zucchini, the problem is that the garden produces  enough to feed a small village, so I have zucchini, etc., that either (a) gets eaten fresh, (b) gets ground for the dogs, (c) is given to the chickens, or (d) is frozen and put in one of the nine freezers we have. I'm not talking about a few zucchini here, I am talking about 20-30 every 3-4 days for about 6 weeks. Add that to the tomatoes from 300+ plants, 600 ft rows of sweet corn, 400 ft rows of beans, etc., and you might start to get the picture as to why I need to know what I can do with the frozen stuff. I know what I can make daily with the fresh stuff.



Quit planting so much zucchini.


----------



## Dawgluver

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Quit planting so much zucchini.


----------



## luckytrim

*Zuke recipes*

I've Sent this along before, but maybe it can be helpful again................

(Attached)


----------



## taxlady

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Quit planting so much zucchini.


I guess you didn't read the post where she says that she doesn't. It's her DH who plants it.


----------



## CWS4322

I realize it is difficult for those who do not have space for gardening to understand that one plants more than one needs to allow for poor germination, pests, deer damage, etc. We grow most of the veggies we eat in the summer and those we use in the winter. We like being as self-sustaining as possible. There are some things I am not fond of (parsnips is another one of my take-it-or-leave-it veggies), the DH is not fond of eggplant, but plants it for me. I am always on the lookout for different things to do with the veggies (especially if the "thing" reduces the time it takes to process something).


----------



## GotGarlic

It's one thing to have space for "gardening" - our lot is 40x140 feet and we have a fair-size garden. But you have three - correct? - *farms.* That's an entirely different scale from anyone else I know who does not actually farm for a living. 

If it was me and DH kept planting more than we could reasonably use, it would go into the compost pile.


----------



## Zhizara

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Quit planting so much zucchini.




I'd suggest planting yellow summer squash in place of half the zucchini.  They pair up nicely and each has it's own flavor.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I'd suggest planting yellow summer squash in place of half the zucchini.  They pair up nicely and each has it's own flavor.



I love summer squash sautéed in butter. One of my favorite snack veggies.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Just this week I've received a complaint from my doctor that she has too much zucchini...

Go figure. I'd offer to cook a zucchini casserole and share part with her but I can just hear her now, "Medical ethics prevents me from receiving gifts from patients."

Wow, 100 years ago you paid for your medical treatment by trading goods with your doctor. Now you know what happens when the government gets involved in medical treatment.


----------



## taxlady

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Just this week I've received a complaint from my doctor that she has too much zucchini...
> 
> Go figure. I'd offer to cook a zucchini casserole and share part with her but I can just hear her now, "Medical ethics prevents me from receiving gifts from patients."
> 
> Wow, 100 years ago you paid for your medical treatment by trading goods with your doctor. Now you know what happens when the government gets involved in medical treatment.


No reason not to offer. It's not payment for medical services, it's payment for zucchini.


----------



## CWS4322

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Just this week I've received a complaint from my doctor that she has too much zucchini...
> 
> Go figure. I'd offer to cook a zucchini casserole and share part with her but I can just hear her now, "Medical ethics prevents me from receiving gifts from patients."
> 
> Wow, 100 years ago you paid for your medical treatment by trading goods with your doctor. Now you know what happens when the government gets involved in medical treatment.


I bring my doctor veggies and eggs all the time. OHIP pays for her services. She hasn't said that she cannot accept them. I know my grandfather (who was a pharmacist in a remote, rural area in northern MN) received payment in goods during the '30s and '40s. His family would not have eaten as well as they did if he had had to carry all those accounts on credit.


----------



## GotGarlic

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Just this week I've received a complaint from my doctor that she has too much zucchini...
> 
> Go figure. I'd offer to cook a zucchini casserole and share part with her but I can just hear her now, "Medical ethics prevents me from receiving gifts from patients."
> 
> Wow, 100 years ago you paid for your medical treatment by trading goods with your doctor. Now you know what happens when the government gets involved in medical treatment.



I give my doctors Christmas presents. They have never indicated it was a problem. 

And if it was an ethics issue, it would have nothing to do with the government, which doesn't establish medical ethics.


----------



## CWS4322

I decided to give this recipe for zucchini fritters a try since the claim is that they freeze well. I am adding a bit of smoked paprika and lemon zest and juice, subbing chickpea flour for the regular flour.

zucchini fritters | smitten kitchen


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> It's one thing to have space for "gardening" - our lot is 40x140 feet and we have a fair-size garden. But you have three - correct? - *farms.* That's an entirely different scale from anyone else I know who does not actually farm for a living.
> 
> If it was me and DH kept planting more than we could reasonably use, it would go into the compost pile.




I would set up a road side stand!


----------



## CarolPa

I have seen some various recipes for stuffed zucchini.  In some of them you just scrape out the seeds leaving the pulp intact, add prepared filling and bake.  Others, you scoop out the pulp leaving just a shell, add the pulp to the filling, fill and bake.  Do you eat the shell, or just the filling.  I thought with the ones that you add the pulp to the filling you would eat just the filling, but then there's the ones that the pulp is left intact in the shell.  I'm confused.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

GotGarlic said:


> And if it was an ethics issue, it would have nothing to do with the government, which doesn't establish medical ethics.



Professional medical societies establish medical ethics for their members. My doctor is just probably more cautious than most. That's a lot better than being not cautious enough.


----------



## CWS4322

CarolPa said:


> I would set up a road side stand!


We've done the Farmer's Market and the Roadside stand. Not worth the time it takes to get ready (FM) in the wee hours of the morning, the regs about cutting off tops of carrots, etc., and then when you're done at the end of the day, you have to do s/thing with everything left. Same thing about roadside stand.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

And if you want to follow strict laws you have to get a business license, pay city/county taxes on your proceeds, then pay federal income tax on the profits.

We really screwed up in some ways when we went from a barter economy to a currency economy (and taxes and government and all that stuff.)

When you think of it, the government really kills a lot of the economy by either making it too complicated and expensive to deal with it and satisfy all the regulations, or you just wildcat it and ignore the gummint and sell your veggies or trade them (barter) for other stuff.

I like it just fine when I grow stuff and my friends grow stuff and we just give each other our excess. Let the gummint tax giving excess vegetables/fruit to friends, yeah, that won't ever happen.


----------



## CWS4322

Greg Who Cooks said:


> And if you want to follow strict laws you have to get a business license, pay city/county taxes on your proceeds, then pay federal income tax on the profits.
> 
> We really screwed up in some ways when we went from a barter economy to a currency economy (and taxes and government and all that stuff.)
> 
> When you think of it, the government really kills a lot of the economy by either making it too complicated and expensive to deal with it and satisfy all the regulations, or you just wildcat it and ignore the gummint and sell your veggies or trade them (barter) for other stuff.
> 
> I like it just fine when I grow stuff and my friends grow stuff and we just give each other our excess. Let the gummint tax giving excess vegetables/fruit to friends, yeah, that won't ever happen.


My friends love the eggs the girls produce (I charge a fee for the carton or, if I deliver, a delivery fee--the eggs are free <g>). I love it that a friend barters her curry powder for eggs and another barters her floral arrangements--I love fresh-cut flowers. Now if I could find s/one to barter seafood...


----------



## taxlady

A friend shared this photo/recipe on Facebook. No, it's not the friend who made it. But, I thought of zucchini haters right away. It's low carb and gluten free 'cause there is no grain.

ZUCCHINI PIZZA CASSEROLE

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...18619638018.1073741828.536494573073756&type=1


----------



## CarolPa

That looks sooooo good!  I saved this recipe previously but there was no picture with it.  If anyone is interested, here is the nutritional info for this recipe.  My only chance at having low carb pizza.


*Nutritional Facts* 1 serving (1 cup) equals 311 calories, 20 g fat (11 g saturated fat), 132 mg cholesterol, 754 mg sodium, 9 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 25 g protein.


----------



## danbuter

I love zucchini bread. There is no other reason for the vegetable to exist.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55

Even my zucchini plants didn't produce this year. I am so bummed.  I love zucchini in casseroles (in place of pasta), and in ratatouille, bread, muffins, grilled, etc! Woe is me.


----------



## Whistlelark

How about a loaf of zucchini bread?
Most recipes have walnuts, but it still turns out great without them.


----------



## mysterychef

How about a zucchini appetizer, fried in tempura batter dipped in sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Mad Cook

Hoot said:


> Luca, you can also try this...
> Slice the zuchinni (either medallions or lengthwise), dip in milk or egg wash, dredge in corn meal mixed with Old Bay seasoning, deep fry till golden. Salt to taste.
> Now a word about Old Bay seasoning. It is a blend of spices that is mighty good on a wide variety of dishes. Old Bay Seasoning
> 
> It may or not be available on your side of the Big Wash. You can make a reasonable facsimile with these ingredients:
> 
> 1 tablespoon ground bay leaves
> 2 1/2 teaspoons celery salt
> 1 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
> 1 1/2 teaspoons black pepper
> 3/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
> 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
> 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1/2 teaspoon paprika
> 1/2 teaspoon red pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon ground mace
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cardamom
> 
> Old Bay is good on most everything....'cept maybe ice cream.


You can now get Old Bay in Britain. I got my first pack from Amazon but I've seen it in Tesco more recently. Oddly enough the "American" shop (mainly sweets/candies with a few grocery items) in the village doesn't carry it. 

Supermarkets seem to be getting on the band wagon these days. More people are picking up "foreign" cookery programmes on television and asking for the products they see there..


----------



## Mad Cook

It's important to eat them when they are small. When they grow and start to resemble infant marrows the flesh gets tasteless and soggy. If I see very tiny ones a little bigger than my finger I snap them up and just have them steamed with melted butter

I like them raw and shredded in salad - in ratatouille which I eat as an accompanying veg, or as a pasta sauce - fried in butter - au gratin - steamed as a side veg. - stuffed with a meat stuffing - they're good in moussaka to if you don't like aubergines/egg plant. I don't take the skin off as it takes away a lot of the flavour and they get floppy.

For my gratin I butter a shallow dish and then rub a cut piece of garlic round the dish if I have visitors. Boil the whole courgettes in their skins for 3-5 minutes according to size then slice to a bit less than 1/8th of and inch and layer the slices with breadcrumbs and a little grated cheese (I use Cheshire or Lancashire or sometimes  I'll let you chose your own favourite). If I'm eating alone I mince garlic and scatter it between the layers. Finish with a topping of cheese and bread crumbs and a few flakes of butter - yes, chaps, the real McCoy - and bake in a moderate oven until nicely browned on top and bubbling. A nice on its own for a light lunch or to accompany grilled, broiled or roast meat.


----------



## Mad Cook

mysterychef said:


> How about a zucchini appetizer, fried in tempura batter dipped in sweet and sour sauce.


Now that sounds really good. Must have a go at that.

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## CWS4322

I bumped this thread to add this link. There are several I'm going to try!

Closet Cooking: 25 Zucchini Recipes


----------



## medtran49

Thanks for the link.  We'll be making the zucchini gnocchi with corn, pancetta, etc.  I was getting ready to throw the gorgonzola we have in the freezer before it starts to get moldier (the bad kind) and we just bought a big log of pancetta from Restaurant Depot so we've got lots and lots of that.


----------



## lyndalou

I miss Luca and Marge.


----------



## CWS4322

Maybe this thread could be merged with:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/i-hate-zucchini-81031.html

Lot of good ideas / recipes in both threads and it would be nice to have them as one thread. I could only remember "I hate zucchini" when I wanted to post the link and didn't want to start a new thread. FrankZ--can you do that for us?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Done, but only because the zucchini and squash recipes was created before the I hate zucchini thread.


----------



## menumaker

I made the fritters that were posted here recently. Absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to make some more soon.


----------



## CharlieD

lyndalou said:


> I miss Luca and Marge.




Me too.


----------

